#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  last person to post will become IITian!

## madhuri

Hey Friends!!!

Lets play a game...

Last person to post in this thread will become IITian!!!!

:tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06:


---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

*My post is last now....

So i am an going to be an IITian!!!!

:ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02::ignat_02:
*





  Similar Threads: A great person biography........... B.S. grewal solutions required for army person last person to post will become IITian!

----------


## rajnish007

*Yoohoooo!!! Now I am IITian...*

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> Hey Friends!!!
> 
> Lets play a game...
> 
> Last person to post in this thread will become IITian!!!!
> 
> :tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06:
> 
> 
> ...


Thread moved to "The OPEN House"

Alas, i am already an engineer, so i am not eligible!  :(:

----------


## billi

Yoohoooo!!! I am going to IIT now!!!

----------


## ayuboy

Billi,

U are no longer going to IIT....I am!!!:tatice_06::tatice_06::tatice_06:

----------


## [FE].Zatak

lol thread.  :D: 
they may cancel jee if they see this.
anywayz m not eligible for this.  :=: 



update: jee is over.  thread closed.

----------

